# EP Booster, how do you use it?



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just wondering how people are using the Xotic EP Booster in their rig? I'm bouncing it around a little board right now, after trying it before and after the only OD I put it at the very end of the chain and it seems to be adding a little body and volume to everything. I like it. 

Anyone else using one? How?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

No real right way as far as I'm concerned. I've used it as a solo boost at the end of the drive part of my chain, but I ended up using it the most at the beginning of my drives, right after my comp to give clean sounds a little something and to goose my overdrives just a bit.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Like Hollowbody said, there's no right way to use it. When I had one on my board, it was early in the chain (maybe 2nd pedal in), before all of my drives. It was always on for me - it just made my clean sound a lot sweeter to my ears. I'm currently using a Retro-Sonic Preamp in the same manner (I just felt like it was cleaner), always on. It's a clone of the old Boss FA-1.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree about the 'no wrong way' to use it, just personal preference. 

I'm running a simple board in this case, compressor->OD->analog delay->H9. I liked it after the comp before the OD and I liked it after everything at the very end.

Thanks for bringing the FA-1 up, never heard of it, neat unit, not very Boss looking.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

It kind of has the same sort of vibe as Z.Vex's SHO for me. I used the SHO as a lead boost primarily, but I loved what it added to my sound. I tried it as an always-on and liked it there, too.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I tried it both ways and it worked well doing both.

Always on, pre-dirt sweetener, but I really needed the volume boost for solos, so I ended up with it post dirt.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I have used mine both as a solo boost and always on pedal and you can't go wrong with either... however I love the added mojo when the pedal is on, so at this point I'm using it as an always on effect. So now I have an RC Boost on order to explore its offerings. Maybe the RC will then be always on and the EP reverted back to a solo boost... I don't know, but it will be fun exploring!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Like most others, I use Timmy -> OCD - > compressor -> EP Booster -> mod pedals. I like the lead boost aspect, but also that its not totally clean but has a slight fullness it adds, either to my clean signal or after either of the ODs.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There are some kinds of circuits that function best in a _particular_ serial position (e.g., adding reverb_ after _all other processing) and others where they can be effective in a variety of "stations". One of the things I quite liked about the thinking behind the old Ibanez UE-400 was their use of a "station-change" rotary switch, as shown here, with their "insta-patch" switches. In their case, they were even smart enough to include a 5th uncommitted "station" for whatever else you wanted to insert. Admittedly, it's not an AXE-FX or a Kemper, but for those who elect to remain in the analog domain, a very convenient feature.:










It would be great if one or more of the companies (like Road Rage) that make simple analog switchboxes could incorporate something like that, such that the player could squeeze all their pedals into the smallest possible pedalboard space, run the patch cords to the switchbox, and modify their serial order with a simple switch, without having to unplug or reposition anything. If the 2nd stompswitch from the left is the phaser, it _remains_ the phaser switch, even if where the phaser goes in the order of things is changed.

Most commonly-available rotary switches will not do more than 2P6T (6 positions of two contacts, for routing input and output, so the user would not be able to juggle more than 6 positions. Although I suppose there is nothing that says a more complicated pedalboard couldn't be divided up into "banks" of 6. That would certainly allow the user to stick a clean preamp like the EP anywhere they felt it could add value.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Carl Martin may have what you want. Not cheap, but well made, from what I've seen.

http://carlmartin.com/octa-switch-mk3-2/

The use dip switches instead of rotaries, but the functionality is the same (and more), I think.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I suspect the Octa-switch uses relays, and some sort of microcontroller, since station-switching with dipswitches would involve a lot more than what they show. It also seems to permit the storage of "scenes" (constellations of this-into-that as a preset). For those among us who are fine with an unpowered purely mechanically-switched arrangement, using commonly available parts, that doesn't involve presets but simply lets you do a simple this-into-that rearrangement without having to tear down and rebuild, a six-station would work. 

I picked up a used footswitch for a Marshall amp that has spots for six stompswitches and accompanying LEDs. I was planning on using it for a homemade FlyRig, but now that I think of it, a six-station resequenc-able switchbox would be a handy thing. And since the status LEDs for each stompswitch don't have to draw much current, it could be easily powered by even a 9v battery if push came to shove. All I have to do is order a few more rotary switches, and drill some holes.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Always on, after dirt and before modulation.


----------



## studio66 (Oct 16, 2009)

Always on here..
Tuner>JHS Angry Charlie>Wampler Paisley Drive>KoT>Timmy>EP>Memory Lane 2


----------

